# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Wat eet ik best; pasta, aardappelen of rijst

## kaars

heb hier een vraagje wat is nu het beste om te eten pasta rijst of aardpln 
ik moet een dieet doen maar ja wa is dieet ik eet al niet veel gebakjes of taart eet ik niet en pralines ook niet kan er mij iemand een tip geven 
ik voel me weer zo moe nie te doen ik heb van die dagen dat je bijna niet moe bent en dan zijn er zo van die dagen is nu al twee weken dat ik heel moe ben 

nog een fijne dag xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer je koolhydraten te beperken (pasta,rijst en aardappelen) en eet méér eiwitten (vis,eieren,mager vlees,zuivel,kaas,etc..) .
Dus méér eiwitten als koolhydraten; dat helpt mij bij vermoeidheid en het is een dieet om wat af te vallen.

Vermijd ook suikers.. die geven even energie, maar maken daarna moe!

Lees ook hier mijn ervaringen en recepten; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11581

Ik eet meer rijst en pasta ... aardappelen maken mij moe en belasten mijn darmen teveel ... dat is mijn eigen ervaring hé!

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## ppolleke

koolhydraten mag(moet) je wel eten hoor... maar opgelet voor de insuline-schokgolf... als je graag Kaneel/Cinnamon eet dat verbeterd de werking van je Insuline en dus scheidt je minder van af. Zeer gezond en minder (vr)eet-aanvallen.
als jij je koolhydraten ver weg van de andere maaltijden opeet zal je merken dat je er niet 'dikker' van wordt. Zie bvb. Montignac dieet...werkt uitstekend.

----------


## Claudia1979

Het beste is om koolhydraten te schrappen en plaats vervangers te nemen, zoals quinoa, boekweit, zilvervlies rijst mag daarin tegen wel weer.

----------

